# Am I a Cutie, or What?



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Picked this little guy up from our vet yesterday. Apparently bailed out of the nest and was picked up by someone. Rains were pretty heavy that afternoon because he was soaking wet - maybe the nest got flooded.....anyhow, seems to be fine. Is nibbling fingers and whistling.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

What a beautie!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH, what a sweetie. He looks cold in that picture. Poor baby.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, he isn't cold - just mad. Lewis had just fed him and he was scared. Doves are like that when you first get them. He is so sweet.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

OK.. I know most all my posts starts with the normal...Awwwww  BUT SEE thats WHY... they are just so darn CUTE... all I can think is AWWWWW!!!! SO CUTE even when hes mad!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Cute little guy you got there....


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

What a sweet little face he has. I'm so glad he is in your care Maggie. He is going to grow up to be a big handsome lady or gent.

Margaret


----------



## DayWalker (Feb 10, 2009)

I would just be holding that poor thing all the time, I'm afraid - - he'd get very irritated with me most likely!!  He is adorable - - lucky for him he has you.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

He/she IS a cutie, Maggie!!

All the best with rehabbing!

Looking forward to updates and when he/she can be released!

Love and Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Yes, you are a cutie, little dove!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Absolute cuteness overload, Maggie! 

He is lucky to be in under your care.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Now see Maggie - that'd be my downfall... the cuteness of the little one! I couldn't stand it - I'd have brought him too (regardless of the comments I'd get when I got home ). I hope s/he's a little less "mad" today and comes to appreciate you quickly! Adorable!


----------

